# Disposer en mosaique impossible !!?



## _Luis_ (18 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai voulu mettre une photo en fond d'écran et sélectionner "disposer en mosaique" mais ce mode est grisé et indisponible. Je ne peux pas cliquer dessus.
Je parle bien du fond d'écran et non pas de l'économiseur.

Quelqu'un sait d'ou ça vient ? 
J'ai toujours pu le faire et maintenant non.. ?

Merci !


----------



## _Luis_ (18 Juillet 2012)

personne ? 
j'ai cherché mais je n'ai rien trouvé..


----------



## _Luis_ (20 Juillet 2012)

j'ai supprimé le fichier .plist desktop des preférences de la bibliothèque users mais rien n'y fait !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------

ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai créé une nouvelle session et dans cette sess' il n'y aucun souci et "disposer en mosaique" n'est plus grisé ! 

??


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2012)

Hello.

Désolé, je n'ai encore jamais rencontré ou vu ce problème.

À tout hasard, as-tu essayé de réparer les autorisations ?
Je ne sais pas si ça va changer quelque chose, mais sait-on jamais.


----------



## _Luis_ (20 Juillet 2012)

J'ai réparé les autorisations et j'ai vidé les caches avec "maintenance".


----------



## _Luis_ (23 Juillet 2012)

personne ? 
c'est bizarre


----------



## Koyali (22 Mars 2017)

J'ai eu le même problème (5 ans après... avec Sierra) et l'ai contourné en faisant la manip suivante:

- Ajouter un dossier d'images dans le gestionnaire de fond d'écrans, contenant 2 images: une petite image (max 500 x 500 px) + votre image à mettre en mosaïque.
- Sélectionner la petite et la mettre en mosaïque (_avec une petite image, l'option est disponible_).
- Sélectionner ensuite l'autre _image plus grande: vous verrez qu'elle a conservé le paramètre_ appliqué à la petite et est désormais disposée en mosaïque comme souhaité!

Bizarre mais je pense que du coup il ne veut pas mettre en mosaïque des images plus grandes qu'il ne considère pas comme une tuile... Ce qui est bête vu que mon image de 1200 x 1200 px est bien plus petite que les 5000 et quelques de la largeur de l'écran!


----------

